# اللهجة المصرية مادا



## eddie85

ما معنى : أنا كل مادا بلاقي اللي فات؟

مأخوذ من اغنية اسمها :يا عالم لأصالة بتوقيت: 1:25.
السياق:

أنا كل مادا بلاقي اللي فات
مصمم مايقلبش ليه ذكريات


----------



## cherine

تعني أن الشيء يتزايد بمرور الوقت


----------

